# Are You Happy Driving Uber? POLL



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Are You Happy Driving Uber?

[ Your Vote is Publicly viewable, but your voting ID is not revealed to myself or others. ]


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Love the work. Love the pax.

Would be nice if there was some actual pay involved.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I prefer my charity work with cats. They're almost less demanding than pax.


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

Needs more pay


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I like driving Uber, meet interesting people sometimes, work at my own pace... but wish it paid better


----------



## Gordon Crespo (Jul 26, 2015)

I love driving for Uber but I'm retired and the money is not critical. (I'm averaging a gross income of $20/hr hardly a living wage)

I enjoy meeting people and being a native of SF can educate visitors about the city which they appreciate. 

The above said I'm very disappointed with Ubers failure to keep most drivers satisfied.

Uber allows passengers to believe tips are included in fare when they aren't. They could easily add a tip option within app as Lyft does but they don't. 

They could involve senior highly rated drivers in evaluating new concepts (uber pool, uber select, plus etc..) but don't. 

They leave important issues such as insurance coverage vague. 

The new agreement says drivers are supposed to have there vehicles registered as 'commercial' vehicles which doesn't make sense, especially for drivers who only log a few hours per week. 

Instead of offering $$$ to drivers to attract new drivers they should try to retain existing drivers. 

Rideshare is a great concept but by neglecting driver concerns Uber Lyft etc.. risk losing passengers. Until self driving cars are a reality (5-10 years ) they need to treat drivers better.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Gordon Crespo said:


> I love driving for Uber but I'm retired and the money is not critical. (I'm averaging a gross income of $20/hr hardly a living wage)
> 
> I enjoy meeting people and being a native of SF can educate visitors about the city which they appreciate.
> 
> ...


Gordon, Welcome to UP. I could not agree with all of your well stated points more...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I prefer my charity work with cats. They're almost less demanding than pax.


What are your pax demanding, exactly?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2015)

I quit after just 9 days of Uber. The only type of people that use Uber, are cheap a$$es and drunks!! Neither of those types are allowed in my Mercedes.....
Lyft here I come!


----------



## uberski (May 15, 2015)

Once the novelty ran out, driving felt like a chore. Sure I've met some awesome pax, but they are few and far between. Worst feeling in the world is having a pax that does not appreciate a safe ride and then seeing the measly payout at the end of the it. I got to that point that many vet driver's talk about. When you can't wait for the pax to get out of the car.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> Are You Happy Driving Uber?
> 
> [ Your Vote is Publicly viewable, but your voting ID is not revealed to myself or others. ]


If you're happy and you know it, honk your horn!
If you're happy and you know it, honk your horn!
If you're happy and you know it and you really want to show it, 
If you're happy and you know it, honk your horn!

If you drink the Uber Kool-Aid, honk your horn!
If you like more pings for less money, honk your horn!
If you like driving drunks, rude millennials, and cheapos
If you like driving for Uber honk your horn!

If you like picking up Pools honk your horn!
If you like non-surge X calls honk your horn!
If you like it when the pax says "The tip is included right?"
And you smile and say "We're good!" honk your horn!

If you're happy in a sea of Ubers honk your horn!
If you like chasing fake surges honk your horn!
If you like pax asking you if you make a lot of money
and you say "I make 3k/wk!" honk your horn!

If you like to drive with iffy insurance honk your horn!
If you like seeing your car turn to crap honk your horn!
After all, you're an Uber driver and that makes you mo' betta'
If you're happy and you know it honk your horn!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> If you're happy and you know it, honk your horn!
> If you're happy and you know it, honk your horn!
> If you're happy and you know it and you really want to show it,
> If you're happy and you know it, honk your horn!
> ...


HONK! HONK! LOL


----------



## Uber/Lyfter (Dec 30, 2014)

Lyft treats the drivers better than Uber. Two plus years as a driver, this is only my experience.


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

I like the work a lot. Most of the passengers are OK. The biggest negative for me is the constant stress of possibly being deactivated because a few dicks give me bad ratings. The pay would only have to be a little higher to make me happy on that score.


----------



## Uber/Lyfter (Dec 30, 2014)

The rating doesn't matter if you do several rides per day. With that being said, you can't have all bad rides though. Accept those with 4.9 or higher and you'll be fine.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Uber/Lyfter said:


> Lyft treats the drivers better than Uber. Two plus years as a driver, this is only my experience.


Lyft is slow to respond to issues, took them almost 3 weeks to approve my car after I changed it and I had to email them several times.
Last week I had an issue w/ a PAX eating grapes or some fruit and spat the seeds on the back seat (didn't find out about until after I ended the trip), I reported it, took pics, told them he wet the seat with saliva... Took me several emails and a call to them 855-865-9553 after they reviewed the emails and responded after another few more emails they said there was no visible damage to my car... So according to them it's OK for pax to spit inside your car, it's ok for you to clean up after them, not be able to drive until it's dry, but they can't do anything about it because other than just seeds on the seat there's no visible damage.... Drive on and be happy and take another one for the team


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> HONK! HONK! LOL


All kidding aside there is just almost no motivation on my part to drive for them anymore, even on the "busy" weekend nights. There have been two weekends lately when I was out of service with my taxi for various reasons and I am thinking, "Hey, it's getting to be Friday/Saturday night, I HAVE to go out there and kill it with Uber at least, since I can't do taxi."

I can't even imagine letting a prime night go to waste, I've never ever done that in my 8 years of driving if there was any way to avoid it.

But I just could not muster up the desire to go out and wound up just hanging at home watching Netflix.

To me, it just has become a meaningless waste of time, I'd rather "cash in" that time for personal time since it's worth more to me to get things done or relax than to drive around for pennies. But that is a very hard thing to understand for someone who does not have my perspective, I know. Someone who has no other alternative is going to go out there because pennies are better than no pennies. My perspective is that I know that for every hour, every day I drive my taxi I am going to make more money and/or have the potential to make much more since I'm not already maxed out doing back-to-back minimum fare laps with Uber.

With taxi driving I average around $100 in gross fares every 3 hours, $400 in 12 hours, $600 or more in my typical 18 hour "shift". Working 6 days I can bring in at least $3000/wk gross, which comes out to about $1800 net. ($460/wk owner/operator lease, $400 gas (minivan), $300 wear and tear/depreciation on 2000 miles average/wk.) It is surprisingly consistent over the long haul even though it actually varies like crazy hour by hour or day by day.

With Uber I wind up driving almost double the miles for half the net, on average. I'm not trying to slam Uber or Uber driving, this is simply the harsh reality for me. I really wish that I could come closer to my taxi averages with Uber because it would be very convenient for me to have a backup income source for when paying a full week taxi lease doesn't make sense (due to scheduling conflicts or due to needed car repairs). But I'm getting to the point of wanting to just sell the Ubermobile and forget it.


----------

